# Favorite Pair of Jeans?



## summerxdreams (Nov 29, 2006)

What are your favorite pair of jeans like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine would have to be a pair of tilt jeans, I &lt;333 them, stretchy, and they fit *perfectly* ... they're getting a bit worn now, but I don't think my new tilt jeans match up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So what are your favorite jeans?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine are all older styles of Abercrombie, Gap, Old Navy &amp; Express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 29, 2006)

My mainstay is Gap Long and Lean, they don't lip at the back like EVERY other pair I try. Recently I reeally like the Gap Curvy Bootcut. They make my legs look much slimmer =).


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 29, 2006)

I also LOVE the Gap Long and Lean jeans! Those are my favorite right now


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2006)

express jeans.

of any jeans ive ever tried, these are the only ones that acutally fit my body type.

sometimes i wish they werent so pricey.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2006)

boot cut old navy jeans.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 29, 2006)

All of my jeans are from Blue Cult, Blue 2 and Silver Jeans. I just love the way the fit my body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pieced (Nov 29, 2006)

I have one from Blue Cult, and it's one of my fav, but I love my Miss Sixty's aswell...


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have one pair of Seven jeans that i absolutely love! I also love American Eagle jeans, they are just so comfy...

:rockwoot:


----------



## neetsirk (Nov 29, 2006)

My favorites are my Citizens Stretch Kelly and my J Brand Cigarette Legs.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2006)

ditto for me emily! my fav is the dark wash, low rise, boot cut. i also have a pair of baby phat jeans that still fit great after 100s of washings!


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

right now im likeing hydraulix they fit great, i have some jeans from roxy that are sooo soft it's like second skin i hate stiff jeans


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 29, 2006)

Old Navy, Mossimo, and American Eagle. Boot cut style


----------



## Gleam84 (Nov 29, 2006)

My favorite pair of jeans is from Express as well. Their style W10 flare leg fits me perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not too low rise and the style makes me look slimmer (it's dark wash).


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 29, 2006)

I like GAP low-rise, boot-cut.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 29, 2006)

Express and Silver Jeans


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 29, 2006)

Levi's 503 Skinny Jeans


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Those were always my favorite. They changed them some and they dont fit as well now :sleepyhead: I usually wear Ralph Lauren Jeans now, I think I have tried on every brand/style now and none fit but these.


----------



## mahrisa (Nov 29, 2006)

Roxy jeans, american eagle, billabong.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 29, 2006)

Guess! I love the way they make my butt look.


----------



## Sendie (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a pair of Versace jeans I really like, and my second favorites are old worn out Rockies.


----------



## David (Nov 30, 2006)

Gap, Old Navy boot cut. Love them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

I love my Citizens Elle jeans with argyle stitching on the back pockets. I have this strange obsession with argyle. lol.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 1, 2006)

my favorite jeans are this pair of lucky brand jeans i got on sale and they are button fly (wich i hate cause i always forget to bottom the bottom button) but they are so comfey and fit really well but the bottoms are starting to wear out a lot cause they are to long on me but i dont shorten them cause i have this thing against my ancles showing when i sit


----------



## prettyred (Dec 1, 2006)

Seven and True Religion jeans seem to really really fit me well!!! I love them!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 3, 2006)

American Eagle jeans fit me the best!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Dec 3, 2006)

ME TOO! For the last year it's gotta be my TILT jeans! I didn't think they were that popular?? They fit me perfectly, not suffocating tight, but butt hugging tight, they flare slightly, stretchy, can be worn tucked into boots or with regular shoes---I can go on and on! They are simply perfect! I gotta find me another pair...i wear these way too often, i'm afraid they might get worn out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

I love my Angel Jeans. They're so comfy and has the good strechy feelings.

Sometimes their back designs are a bit too girlish for me. But others, I get compliments on them... so.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 3, 2006)

I second the Gap curvy bootcut!!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 4, 2006)

I have yet to find a brand or pair that fits me perfectly, but GAP's original fit bootcuts used to be really good. I used to have a pair of Levi's that fit amazing, but they were black and the color eventually faded and it looked fugly, so I threw them away, lol.


----------



## Saja (Dec 5, 2006)

My favorites are a really really cheap pair of cheroke jeans from zellers....that make my butt look half decent. I also had a pair of ricki's jeans that i loved to.


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2006)

I actually like the Gap Curvy fit jeans... they hug my backside very nicely without too much extra fabric for wider hips ( I almost never fill out the hip area of my jeans and so they simply flap or hang.)

And I have gotten into making my own pairs of jeans which fit me like no other! (see my profile page!)


----------



## ivette (Dec 5, 2006)

my favorite is a regular low boot cut jeans from old navy


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

I love jeans especially skinny jeans... (dont own a pair yet though, thinking of the grey pair from levi's)

but unfortunately i got short legs.... :'( so jeans, trousers dont suit me, unless I wear them with heels, which is sad cos I would love to wear it with normal pumps or shoes!!! dammit genes!!!

any advice??


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 7, 2006)

miss sixty

tommy hilfiger

gap


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL my favorite are a pair of Tilt too...very comfy and sexy clingy but not *gasp* tight...they are bootcut petite cant remember what "style"they are called otherwise. My second favorites are levis 515 i have two pair smiliar cut and size, and I would definatley buy more. The tilt jeans seem to be a bit thicker but the hems are wearing distressingly fast. They drag the ground some because I'm short :laughing:

try darkwash ? they seem to look awesome when they fade. that's why I won't buy pale jeans they look horrid after a bit of wear, they lose the pretty pale blue and get dingy like...and old white bra does sort of. Very black jeans are indeed hard to keep looking pristine.


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 8, 2006)

Love my seven for all mankind and my Just USA jeans


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 20, 2006)

HOD because they fit me lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Why not get them hemmed by a tailor? Or get jeans with a shorter inseam...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine are a pair of $80 Dish Jeans that I got for $20 [hardened bargain shopper, here! LOL]. They're slightly stretchy, and more of a grey-blue than the typical blue denim.

I don't know the exact cut, but they're low rise and slightly flared. I love them because they fit really well and make my butt look decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have another pair the exact same style, but in black baby corduroy [so fine you can barely tell it's corduroy anyway]... and I love those even more, because they're sooo soft.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 23, 2006)

I like american eagle jeans!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 23, 2006)

501's


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

I love GAP jeans! I have a curvy flare that I have wore until there are so major holes in the back pockets.

I used to live in American Eagle jeans, but they just don't fit me right anymore. =(


----------



## iiweazle (Dec 23, 2006)

Hint jeans they are the only ones long enough for me


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 23, 2006)

Seven for all mankind Dojos and a tie between my Citizen's Naomi(dark cordoba) and My Faye's.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

i still haven't found a favorite pair. if it's good on one thing, it's bad on another, and so on with all the jeans i own!


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

i love abercrombie jeans, those are the only ones that seem to fit me


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 31, 2006)

Miss Sixty :heart:


----------



## lizpeltola (Dec 31, 2006)

its between a pair of dsquared and true religon. the funny thing is, i stole the d2 from my boyfriend since they were too small for him, and they fit better than any other jeans ive evr owned


----------



## LovesJim (Dec 31, 2006)

Vigoss have become a must with me.


----------



## xxal3xisxx (Jan 2, 2007)

My favorite fit would have to be blue cult jeans.


----------



## annne88 (Jan 4, 2007)

*JLo Brazilian Jeans. I love how they fit my bum. My body is very unproportion, so i have to buy stretchy jeans*.


----------



## rockmom28 (Jan 4, 2007)

love AG club style. I have two pair and have been ignoring all of my others.


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 13, 2007)

i love love loooove all my levis....OH...and also my pair of roxy jeans!

OH...i also forgot that i love straight leg jeans....i loathe flares...lol


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

I got this super-sweet pair of Hudsons last summer that made my butt look great, but the waist was to small (23 inches? Who has a 23 inch waist?). Now I just have a pair from Abercrombie which is a touch too big


----------



## Anastasia_13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lucky's ( dark wash, boot cut), Polo ( dark wash boot cut), Vigoss ( fading, but pretty cool), Old navy ( some fading in front, otherwise dark wash), Gap long &amp; leans ( faded with a cuff that looks just right with some of my shoes) and my two pairs of Levis ( these are my HG jeans, believe it or not!)


----------



## sheby (Jan 19, 2007)

MNG and GAP


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

I like my Gap curvy boot cuts. I saw a nice dark wash boot cut by J.Crew in a magazine, might be worth a try-on. Can't get into the skinny skinny jeans at all, and especially don't like the ones that are sort of.... tapered....yikes:scared:


----------



## noey1219 (Jan 23, 2007)

i love my silver jeans! maybe i'm a little behind the times, but where do you find TILT jeans that i'm hearing so much about? thanks!


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 24, 2007)

Lately I have had a super-hard time finding jeans that fit, and jeans I like -- Junior's sizes usually fit me better, but I hate the super-low waists, rips and tears, and crazy embellishments that are all over the Junior's department. I just want a pair of plain, bootcut, mid-rise jeans that FIT! lol But right now, I seem to be between sizes in Junior's, but I'm not curvy enough to wear Misses jeans, they are always too big in the hips and butt!

I recently bought two pairs of bootcut jeans from New York and Company (they are two different styles though) -- I really liked how they fit in the dressing room, so hopefully I will still like them when I wear them again! I've been known to buy pants that I *thought* fit in the store, but then I wore them for a few days and decided they didn't fit as well as I like.... Excluding those NY&amp;Co jeans, the only pair of jeans I have that fit me good are a pair of discontinued Arizona bootcut jeans! (JC Penny's store brand)


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, the other day I confirmed that these are definitely my favourite pair of jeans. My boyfriend grabbed my butt and said, " I like these pants, they look really good!" :rotfl:


----------



## jydnsmom (Jan 24, 2007)

american eagle, lucky jeans


----------



## teeta (Jan 27, 2007)

my favorite pair are guess jeans... they are a little expensive..but they are worth fitting =]


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 27, 2007)

Abercrombie boot cut jean. they fit me so perfectly. the length isn't too long like the two Abercrombie jeans that i have.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 29, 2007)

The Guess jeans I just got the other day. They're a dark wash with a boot cut leg. The are so slimming I adore them.

My other faves would be Marciano jeans or Sevens. &lt;3


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 29, 2007)

For curvy girls Z. cavaricci jeans beyond rule! They fit like a glove and are so comfy! I literally wore a pair out....


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 30, 2007)

American Eagle--lucky jeans--a Godsend. :glasses:


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorite are Joe's jeans!! there soo comfortable :]


----------



## missally (Feb 2, 2007)

My most favourite jeans are my SFAM Flynts! They fit the best, really comfy too! I also love the cute pockets with the crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MAMASINKED (Feb 4, 2007)

Old navy low rise boot cut stretch are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 5, 2007)

my seven and citizens~~ they're all awesome. love them love them love them


----------



## lindas (Feb 7, 2007)

i LOVE GAP JEANS...they are the only pair that does not have that extra inch at the waist area when i sit down...they fit greattt!!!! i love the boot cut jeans and the skinny jeans..


----------



## colormeup (Feb 9, 2007)

xpress stores have some good jeans, they have jeans for both curvy and strait waist, in both skinny and boot cut. They cost a bit, but worth it. I've had women ask me what brand of jeans I have on because, "they just have to know"


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

I love my American Eagle jeans. I Have a huge problem finding jeans because I can't stand the ultra ultra low ones. I also have a problem with jeans being too long for some reason, even though I"m not short.

I'm dying to try the GAP curvy jeans.


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

My Lip Service black skinny jeans are my life. I wish I would've bought more than one pair.


----------



## maddy22 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm living in a pair of Dark wash American Eagle jeans rite now..lol, but my favorites of all time are my silver brand jeans...just the best fit ever...but Im gonna need a couple more weeks on the treadmill to get back down to my 27inch waist...erghhh...stupid winter weight.


----------



## jacobabee (Feb 14, 2007)

I love my paige melrose. they make my legs look long and my thighs slim!


----------



## karo (Feb 24, 2007)

victoria bekham jeans, and dior jeans are nice fitting


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

seven jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mmm


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

Gongi jeans! (↓the one I'm wearing in the pic)

Baga Bunda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanista (Feb 27, 2007)

SFAMK jeans!!


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

I love umm jeans from le chateau they make ur legs look super long and super lean because of the denim lines.


----------



## Sum (Apr 29, 2007)

Levis 565, they make me look slimmer.


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

I love Angel jeans &amp; Hydrolics. They make my ass look big LOL.


----------



## southcitybabe (May 1, 2007)

Mine are my Victoria Beckham Rock and Republic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love em apart from they are abit big for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Id lost weight and ordered online, they said they was a size 14 but they was only a size 12 and i used to be a 16 which is a 34inch waist and these was only a 30 but i got them on and they are abit big! but fine to wear with a belt so even tho they are big they are my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenmittens (May 1, 2007)

I love J Brand too - I have the skinny jeans in grey and black. super-hot!


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 3, 2007)

Mine are a pair of darker wash extra long jeans made by Lucky. Sometimes when I first put them on after I wash them they're a little tight but they feel okay after a little while. Its hard to find a pair of jeans that fit my butt nice, and aren't too loose on my thighs. So I have to buy them tight.


----------



## hecatemacbeth (May 3, 2007)

Until I get my pregnancy flub gone - my favorites right now are Crest Jeans and Lane Bryant's. Though, every season LB changes their cuts...so I have to keep trying them on!


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 9, 2007)

I live in Rock &amp; Republics. I love their cuts &amp; washes and the fact that they tend to have longer inseams. And I'm a sucker for crystals on my butt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## earlyprim (May 9, 2007)

Gap Flare and Lauren mid-rise boot cut.


----------



## Bexy (May 11, 2007)

I have 2 pairs that are my fave. A pair of Roxy and a pair of American Eagle.


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

Wonder or jet setter jeans (Lucky)


----------



## leftcutsright (May 13, 2007)

mine would have to be my bettina liano skinny leg aces and tsubi scooters


----------



## Libbi (May 13, 2007)

I love Express jeans.


----------



## Stefferz (May 13, 2007)

My current favorite pair of jeans are Billabong. I love the way they make my legs look.


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

target


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 24, 2007)

I have these amazing pair of express jeans. I've had it for years and wore it till it was all torn up. Its too bad express discontinued em. Now, my favorite pairs are from baby phat and 7. My baby phat jeans, I bought 3 pairs of the same style but different color/wash. One of them, a lent to a friend. she stayed over 1 night and borrowed some clothes. I got back the clothes that she borrowed except for my baby phat jeans. she luved it so much she never returned it and wore it 3-4x a week. yeah... now its got holes... =(


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a couple of skinny jeans from Express and I lOOOOOve them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Abercrombie jeans make people look super skinny.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 15, 2007)

For casual jeans, probably Earnest Sewn.


----------



## colormeup (Aug 15, 2007)

Arn't they the best? I can't remember the exact number of the jeans from express I have but I do love them. I have a pair of their boot cut jeans and a pair of their skinny jean. Sooo Hot.


----------



## cait (Aug 15, 2007)

Paris Blues are my favorite right now - haven't found a cut I don't like, and I always favor as dark a wash as I can find.

BUT I have to fess up that my favorite _fit_ ever is Chic jeans. Loved them since they were actually in fashion back in the 80s. Unfortunately they make them with the same cut they did back then... oy. I hate the term "mom jeans" but if there is such a thing, these are it. So I have them but won't leave the house wearing them.


----------



## SaMa (Aug 25, 2007)

i love my wrangler lillington skinny jeans, i bought them in the usa - in poland's shop i didn't see this pair of jeans..


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

I tend to have a bubble butt so most jeans dont really fit over it which sucks

but I have about 6 or 7 pairs of guess jeans and they stretch right over it which is great and they hug my legs good aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DKNY is good too


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

My dirty greasy levi's....


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 25, 2007)

I wear standard *Lee's *in tan, olive or blue.


----------



## cintamay (Oct 25, 2007)

my sass and bide jeans (australian designer)


----------



## Mares (Oct 25, 2007)

Seven they are such a lovely fit


----------



## justdragmedown (Oct 25, 2007)

I love guess jeans and my silver jeans


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 25, 2007)

Mostly wear Diesel, Miss sixty


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

HAmerican Eagle jeans, low-rise, dark wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd wear them every day if I could.


----------



## CamaroChick (Nov 12, 2007)

My favorites _were_ made by Victoria's Secret, but seem to have been discontinued.

I'm not particularly tall (5'5.5"), but I am short-waisted and almost all legs. Anyone out there in the same situation? If so, have you found jeans that work for you?


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

Silver jeans for sure, they seem like they were actually designed for my body type.


----------



## Fashionluvver (Nov 13, 2007)

Abercrombie boot cut jeans as well as a pair of 7 for all man kind.


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

my current favourite pair would have to be my 'high kai' nudies or my 'rogers' 18th amendments. loving the high waisted fashion trend!


----------



## gymangel812 (Nov 14, 2007)

hard to pink one so my picks are:

- rock &amp; republic pink london crystal crowns

- rock &amp; republic fuschia london crowns

- rock &amp; republic winger quaaludes

- diesel lowky 71L


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 14, 2007)

American Eagle low rise and Gap long and lean..


----------



## shivs (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine would have to be my ONLY True Religion skinny jeans. They were handed down to me by my gracious sister, but I still adore and love them, and they make my butt look nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## izzybones (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a pair of Gap's Curvy Boot-cut and really like them - they fit my thighs without gaping at the waist (a problem I often have with jeans).


----------



## nikkurs (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pair of skinnies from DKNY that are amazinggg. Tilt is also really good, and I have a pair of Roxy's too that are really comfy and soft inside.


----------



## ounces (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheap Mondays (stretch skinnies), A.P.C. ("New Cure" style in raw denim), and Acne ("Hex" and "Hep" styles)! Love love love them.


----------



## badbadgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

My Levi Type 1, Levi Too Superlow, and my favorite of all are my jeans from Guess. I was surprised to see how many others are Guess fans. The regular and premium lines have such great styles.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2008)

My favorite pair are Parasuco. Love them, although this thread reminds me I need to look for a new pair


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 16, 2008)

as a smart jean i love my ted baker

as casual jeans you cant go wrong with g star!!!!

in my experience the more money you spend on a pair of jeans the better the quality....in my experience though!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

seven for all mankind...

citizens of humanity...

yank...

express (sarula...old line..great fit)

true religion...

and my all time favorite jeans are...

joes jeans...

the honey fit...

i really am contemplating joes cigarette fit...

i am OBSESSED with jeans...


----------



## Scarletdecember (Jan 22, 2008)

My favorite are some cheap skinny jeans from wetseal. They worked out surprisingly well. Aside from that, I usually wear jeans I sew myself.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 22, 2008)

MEK

BKE starlights and Big Star Caseys


----------

